# Scared Crappless



## mike88206 (Dec 11, 2010)

My one major fear is being broken into.... well about 5 minutes ago i went downstairs to get a cup of water and saw that our motion sensing light was on. thinking it was just our flag, i looked through the blinds. right when i looked i saw a man walking on the side of our garage into our backyard. i immedeately woke my dad up and got a baseball bat and we searched the backyard only to find nothing.....
Its almost 12:00 and im scared crappless, still shaking. i dont think im getting ANY sleep tonight.....


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

That's too bad, I can sympathize with how you might be feeling. Did you call the police?


----------



## mike88206 (Dec 11, 2010)

No, my dad said since they were gone, we didnt need to worryyy.... but thats been my only fear since i was a little kid :S


----------



## mike88206 (Dec 11, 2010)

No, my dad said since they were gone, we didnt need to call... but thats seriously been my only fear my whole life :S


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

I sympathise with you! My house has a shares drive to our garages so its not fenced off it leads directly into my garden I still glance out into the dark at night and almost expect to see someone up to no good that's why I got a shooter with a set of 1745 rigged and hanging from my key holder next to the back door.


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

Did you go out in the AM and look for the tracks to see if they were "Prowling" or just "Passing" through. If that sorta thing is going on, a cheap, cheap fence charger and a small amount of wire will remedy the "Passing" through


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Yeah, that can be scary. My 8 year old daughter "discovered" a prowler looking in the window of our house a couple years ago (he got away too), and it scared her for quite a while. After that incident I have become a big believer in well lit yards. There is no place around my house that is not lit by a light through the night now. Florescent bulbs keep it from being too expensive. Criminals don't like to be seen.


----------



## Sheila (Jun 2, 2012)

That's scary Mike (and definitely scary Aaron) ! I probably would've grabbed more than a baseball bat myself...


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Everybody has some kind of fear.


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

I found a guy in my livingroom once.
"I am looking for joe" he said.

I said "no your not, and GTFO!"


----------

